

Show HN: I created a mailbox-app clone for the Chrome developer console - berzniz

Just copy and paste this to the console and hit Enter:<p>a=1000000; b=0; setInterval(function(){a-=34;b+=53;console.log('There are ' + a + ' before you and ' + b + ' behind you!')}, 1000);<p>You're welcome!
======
dgunn
What am I missing? If it requires knowledge of recent news, I've been
travelling for the past 2 days and have had very limited access to the world
outside of my own head.

So far my investigation has lead me to the bottom of mailboxapp.com's homepage
where there is a ticker which uses similar language to describe my placement
in their app's user adoption.

~~~
amarcus
Mailboxapp's iphone app displays the number of users waiting in the queue
infront & behind you to access the app. Many people are claiming that it is a
marketing ploy designed to create demand.

More info: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/09/mailboxs-virtual-queue-
succ...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/09/mailboxs-virtual-queue-succeeds-in-
the-waiting-game-where-peter-molyneuxs-curiosity-stumbles/)

------
xedeon
Clever!

